# Custom PSU sticker Thread



## jammo2k5

*Also notice to the thread i will be on hiatus until maybe the beginning of april. It's coursework hand in time and i have also been training for a climbing competition for uni too so i have been super busy and what not. If someone wants to fill in some requests for me while i am gone i will provide a zip of the templates to that person ( note they may be a little messy in the PSD's (I have a good memory of all of my documents and can work this way) so i apologize for that) PM me if you want to help. Thanks.*
 
Banner By Lutro0
*
Please keep all requests to the thread. Thanks!*

Welcome to the Custom PSU and Misc sticker design thread, Your one stop shop for custom PSU and Misc labels/stickers.

I will make stickers in any colours you want and even incorporate custom designs with pictures and such, I will also do any PSU sticker you want doing, however i cannot do really small fonts on existing stickers unless i have a really high quality picture. (this applies to PSU Information labels and such labels, However i will make labels that will cover these labels and look nicer). I will also create and modify any stickers for PC use if i have a set idea of what you want.

*Things you need to include in your request are:
*

A picture of the sticker.
Measurements of the sticker in Centimeters.
Any pictures or materials you want incorporated into the design.
The colour scheme of the sticker preferable with some swabs of colour that i can use for perfect match toyour build.

I will try to get through as many of these as i can however i sometimes get busy so they may take a little time to do









So without further adew Lets get the requesting going.

*THIS IS FOR IMAGE FILES ONLY SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION!*

Please Check the spoiler below for any Images you may want to use before making your request. You can also link these as a reference of anything you want in the image.


Spoiler: Already Created Images.


----------



## ViSioNx

so is this a free service? it would be nice to have a sticker or two to cover the nasty ones on my psu.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx;14269855*
> so is this a free service? it would be nice to have a sticker or two to cover the nasty ones on my psu.


Completely free my friend, bout time i gave somthing back to the community anyways


----------



## dealio

are you making stickers IRL that you are going to snail mail to people or are you just making image files??


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;14270169*
> are you making stickers IRL that you are going to snail mail to people or are you just making image files??


Yeah should have probably mentioned this this is for the photoshopped image only the sticker has to be either printed by you and stck on


----------



## royael

Corsair CMPSU-750AX 750W
Just use the same colours as you did with the 1200 one but change it to 750, 12cm x 2.8 cm. Then it should be just right!

Thanks for you time!

Edit: Added a picture of my computer with my old PSU


----------



## covert ash

Hey jammo. Thank you for doing this!

I had printed some variations of your AX1200 sticker, however, I discovered that it is actually smaller than what the current sticker measures. By my measurements, the sticker should have the dimensions of 17.27cm X 2.84cm.

I changed the size of your image in Photoshop to the dimensions above and printed out a test copy - sure enough this one fits exactly over the current sticker.

Can your sticker be changed to reflect the new dimensions? Thanks again for your work.


----------



## royael

what font is corsair using?

edit: made 3 different ones and printed em on sticker paper.


----------



## jammo2k5

Hey guys sorry i have been away for a few days i will be updating this thread somtime tonight i am working on them now.


----------



## jammo2k5

Ok guys heres the latest work i have done. Tell me if there is any changes that need doing to any of these.


----------



## Supraman

Green TX650 ver.1 pl0x =]


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supraman*


Green TX650 ver.1 pl0x =]


There you go


----------



## Volvo

I have a question - what kind of sticker paper do inkjet printers accept?

I've made a couple of stickers myself, but I'm not sure if my PSC1410 can print on gloss-surfaced sticker paper.


----------



## Kainers

Very cool,

Can you make a red AX850 sticker too please?









Thanks!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainers;14355264*
> Very cool,
> 
> Can you make a red AX850 sticker too please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go.


----------



## SmasherBasher

What about an HX 1000 in red/white?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14357787*
> What about an HX 1000 in red/white?


This is the new style HX1000 i was talking about this is a prelim and is resized ill send the full res pictures to your email address.


----------



## jammo2k5

More designs for you















































REMEMBER THESE ARE THE LOW QUALITY PRELIMS!


----------



## Kainers

Awesome, thanks soo much


----------



## Lutro0

Looken good! =D


----------



## gregory121295

How about a tx950 in black with blue lettering and blue corsair logo?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregory121295*


How about a tx950 in black with blue lettering and blue corsair logo?


What style would you like? New, old or maybe a hybrid?


----------



## gregory121295

New. Could you perhaps also do the same design, but for the tx850, and one for the tx750 as well?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregory121295*


New. Could you perhaps also do the same design, but for the tx850, and one for the tx750 as well?


Sure thing i have the proportions of the sticker but i need the size of it if you can please.


----------



## gregory121295

Sorry I meant v1.

Edit: Measurements appear to be 1 3/32" x 5 3/4"


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregory121295*


Sorry I meant v1.

Edit: Measurements appear to be 1 3/32" x 5 3/4"


Lol id just finished these... Screw it ill put em up for anyone else interested...


----------



## Nioxic

Can you make one with just the corsair logo + name..

and then with tiny letters / numbers 1200W under the corsair logo?

I'm a simplistic guy


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nioxic*


Can you make one with just the corsair logo + name..

and then with tiny letters / numbers 1200W under the corsair logo?

I'm a simplistic guy










What colours do you need?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gregory121295*


Sorry I meant v1.

Edit: Measurements appear to be 1 3/32" x 5 3/4"


Here you go...


----------



## dewthedew

how about a red HX750??


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew;14429096*
> how about a red HX750??


Need more details on what you want (new style, Old style or a hybrid?)... Please people read the OP tell me details.


----------



## nyates

I was wondering if you could render this sticker into a HX750 sticker. I like the mono-chromatic and colors etc... It's not bad. Someone on another post posted the psd file for it with a blank background.










Edit: I actually got it working, using one of your H's. I hope thats cool. Thanks!









Or


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates;14570968*
> I was wondering if you could render this sticker into a HX750 sticker. I like the mono-chromatic and colors etc... It's not bad. Someone on another post posted the psd file for it with a blank background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I actually got it working, using one of your H's. I hope thats cool. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or


Looks good.







But the lineup of the H with the end of the block is something you may want to look into


----------



## nyates

Yeah, that's definitely true. I was a bit lazy.


----------



## P1LGR1M

Hi jammo2k5, can you please design a logo for me based on the following pic with a few changes.

For Corsair HX1000, outside border in red and the Corsair name and logo in red, rest of the colours as is.

Thanks


----------



## DEEBS808

Awesome work my friend.Can you make one for a AX1200
silver and grey
grey and green
silver,grey and green
Thanks


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew;14429096*
> how about a red HX750??


This. Could you please make a couple with all styles new, old, hybrid. Also some original and others with a black on black but with red outlining and vice versa with the red on red with black outlining?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1LGR1M;14587784*
> Hi jammo2k5, can you please design a logo for me based on the following pic with a few changes.
> 
> For Corsair HX1000, outside border in red and the Corsair name and logo in red, rest of the colours as is.
> 
> Thanks












Here you go man!







this may be resized. I also couldn't find the right texture so i had to make my own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14587811*
> Awesome work my friend.Can you make one for a AX1200
> silver and grey
> grey and green
> silver,grey and green
> Thanks


I made a few designs for you, Just tell me which you like and if you want any changes and i'll will edit them. also these are resized so i will have to send you the files in an email or upload as a zip.


----------



## P1LGR1M

Thank you very much!!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14587837*
> This. Could you please make a couple with all styles new, old, hybrid. Also some original and others with a black on black but with red outlining and vice versa with the red on red with black outlining?


This!

Also does anyone know what material the Corsair PSU stickers are made of and where I could get something in that material printed?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dewthedew;14429096*
> how about a red HX750??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14587837*
> This. Could you please make a couple with all styles new, old, hybrid. Also some original and others with a black on black but with red outlining and vice versa with the red on red with black outlining?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;14647372*
> This!
> 
> Also does anyone know what material the Corsair PSU stickers are made of and where I could get something in that material printed?


Sorry it took so long i've been really busy.
Pic related


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5;14662871*
> Sorry it took so long i've been really busy.
> Pic related


No, thank you for taking the time to make these killer stickers!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14666358*
> No, thank you for taking the time to make these killer stickers!


Is there any mix and match style you want? These are just samples of different techniques and style i can do.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5;14666630*
> Is there any mix and match style you want? These are just samples of different techniques and style i can do.


The ones you made were exactly what I was looking for, but I'm saving a lot of the other ones that you post for future builds and themes.


----------



## Mackem

Could you do me one for the HX650 but in the style of the HX1050 please?

Also, how would you print these out?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem;14669442*
> Could you do me one for the HX650 but in the style of the HX1050 please?
> 
> *Also, how would you print these out?*


I second this question? Thanks for the custom HX750 stickers by the way! Does anyone know what material Corsair prints their labels on?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem;14669442*
> Could you do me one for the HX650 but in the style of the HX1050 please?
> 
> Also, how would you print these out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;14673324*
> I second this question? Thanks for the custom HX750 stickers by the way! Does anyone know what material Corsair prints their labels on?


I get them printed on glossy stickybacked paper by my uncle whos owns a print finishing bussiness.


----------



## gnarlybug5

Sooo, does it have to be a corsair? Because that's all I see here.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnarlybug5;14689853*
> Sooo, does it have to be a corsair? Because that's all I see here.


I'm not the one making them but from the title of the thread I assume that any psu sticker can be requested.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnarlybug5;14689853*
> Sooo, does it have to be a corsair? Because that's all I see here.


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14690170*
> I'm not the one making them but from the title of the thread I assume that any psu sticker can be requested.


I do any stickers really... RAM stickers and FAN stickers too just ask and i will see what i can do.

sample.










Made for my own PSU.


----------



## Lee79

Could you do me a TX650 V1 in Red like the green one you did. I just got the window side panel for my case and the Stock Yellow one stands out too much.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee79;14721021*
> Could you do me a TX650 V1 in Red like the green one you did. I just got the window side panel for my case and the Stock Yellow one stands out too much.


Here you go.


----------



## Lee79

Thanks dude +rep.


----------



## Lutro0

Jammo you are doing awesome work here, keep it up.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14747810*
> Jammo you are doing awesome work here, keep it up.


Thanks man


----------



## Krully

Great job your doing here!
I'm after a Corsair AX1200 one myself.

This style









with a silver/machine-chrome/stainless steel look, ie:









Cheers for any help!


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5;14587936*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this may be resized. I also couldn't find the right texture so i had to make my own.
> 
> I made a few designs for you, Just tell me which you like and if you want any changes and i'll will edit them. also these are resized so i will have to send you the files in an email or upload as a zip.


Thanks man.Mind sending me all.I just cant decide yet.pmed you my email


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Hi there,

Would it be possible to do a ax850 in the same colours as the one below










Can you do custom designs with say forum names on, as i think it would look cool.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krully;14758891*
> Great job your doing here!
> I'm after a Corsair AX1200 one myself.
> 
> This style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a silver/machine-chrome/stainless steel look, ie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for any help!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous84;14760140*
> Hi there,
> 
> Would it be possible to do a ax850 in the same colours as the one below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do custom designs with say forum names on, as i think it would look cool.


----------



## shawnoen

Hi, thanks for doing this. Could you make the smaller rear Corsair AX1200 to match the red/black/white you did before on page 1? And maybe one to match the black/white/grey also?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;14913745*
> Hi, thanks for doing this. Could you make the smaller rear Corsair AX1200 to match the red/black/white you did before on page 1? And maybe one to match the black/white/grey also?


Smaller sticker? If you can give me pictures and dimensions ill whip one up no porblem.


----------



## shawnoen

Ok will do. Maybe the top one also?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;14913773*
> Ok will do. Maybe the top one also?


Pictures / dimensions also if there is small text though i cant do it but i will just make it looks better because the lebel on the top of my power supply is ugly so i just replaced it with a protoss logo.


----------



## Lutro0

Jammo, check out the Aspros Mod thread, I appreciate your work work buddy!

Bump for a great dude!


----------



## Fantomau

If you actually made the sticker, I'd pay for it myself.

I need 1 for the AX1200 in red


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantomau;14934316*
> If you actually made the sticker, I'd pay for it myself.
> 
> I need 1 for the AX1200 in red


There's a few reasons why i am not offering the made up stickers:

I don't have the means to produce them to the standard ready for sale.
I live in the UK and the shipping overseas would make this stupid expensive
I really dont have the time to produce these and cut them out.
Sorry man but in only offer the image file for these however i would suggest just some semi Glossy sticker paper and a regular printer would produce some good results.


----------



## gumbie

Just wanted to say, Nice work on these jammo2k5, Might have to get you to make me some when my new PSU arrives


----------



## Worple

Do you have something for a silverstone 1500??


----------



## Fantomau

Could ya make the sail and corsair name in a light red and keep the other colors the same?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-ax1200red.jpg


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gumbie*


Just wanted to say, Nice work on these jammo2k5, Might have to get you to make me some when my new PSU arrives










Thanks man i'll look forward to it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Worple*


Do you have something for a silverstone 1500??


No but if you have any ideas of wehat you want just ask me i'll see what i can do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Could ya make the sail and corsair name in a light red and keep the other colors the same?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-ax1200red.jpg


What kind of red... do you have a colour code or a swatch i can use?


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

can you do a TX650?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139020 can u make the orange blue?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Could ya make the sail and corsair name in a light red and keep the other colors the same?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-ax1200red.jpg












Quote:



Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x*


can you do a TX650?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139020 can u make the orange blue?


----------



## Fantomau

perfect, thanx.


----------



## Jingiko

Can you email me the AX1200 White/Red and the Gray ones?

Thanks!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen;14913745*
> Hi, thanks for doing this. Could you make the smaller rear Corsair AX1200 to match the red/black/white you did before on page 1? And maybe one to match the black/white/grey also?


All of those can be found here. http://jammo2k5.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Hartk1213

can you make a seasonic X650 in red instead of gold


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;15178853*
> can you make a seasonic X650 in red instead of gold












Here you go. also the font is a little off on the go for gold sign and it dosent fit with the ciolour scheme (the word gold) so i was going to leave it out.


----------



## Jingiko

Does anyone know if this voids your Corsair PSU warranty?

I mean obviously id leave the originals on wax paper in the event I need to RMA, but for show is it ok?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jingiko*


Does anyone know if this voids your Corsair PSU warranty?

I mean obviously id leave the originals on wax paper in the event I need to RMA, but for show is it ok?


Just stick it over the top of the current sticker with some low adisive sticker paper and it will peel off with no marks or danmage.


----------



## SMK

Any way you could do a TX650 v.1, have the outer border and left side Corsair area be a gray to contrast the dark, then have the model number part be a blue, similar to the 1st color you used in the TX650v2 about 8 posts up?

Along the lines of this mobo's color scheme?
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3759#ov


----------



## adridu59

I have already case stickers for my PSU, coming directly from manufacturer.










You use Photoshop to do these stickers I guess ?


----------



## bob808

Those are excellent! I would love a silver one and a red one for the hx850

Maybe a red one with the brushed alumionum look? red anodised aluminum?

Like these? I'm nor sure if the texture will show up on the red, but its worth a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates;14570968*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I actually got it working, using one of your H's. I hope thats cool. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe a silver, red, and red textured? Then do I just take the file to staples and have them size and print it on a stiker for me?


----------



## evoluti0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Sorry it took so long i've been really busy.
Pic related











Hello there its my first post here and i saw your job and i love it

Can i have dominator gt sticker on instead on normal red orange and Corsair AX850 orange them sticker?

Thank you very much , Best regards Giannis


----------



## adridu59

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


Like these? I'm nor sure if the texture will show up on the red, but its worth a shot.











I like this one!


----------



## d00msay3r3

Could you please do some variations on the TX850 in the red,white,black? Just like you did for the 750. That would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Edit: I was able to take a blue tx850 design and cross it with the red hx650 design and got the red tx850 design I wanted. Thanks!


----------



## beppenike

need this, please








(red)


----------



## GrayFawkes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beppenike*


need this, please








(red)











I need this too but with this color scheme. Thanks! Awesome work btw.


----------



## wanako

Jammo. What font are you using for the version 2 files? This is a brilliant idea and want to design one of my own for my TX650 v2 with a bit of my own touch in it.


----------



## Noize_Unit

can u do the TX850v2 (non modular) in the v1 red color from the 750 i think it was?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wanako*


Jammo. What font are you using for the version 2 files? This is a brilliant idea and want to design one of my own for my TX650 v2 with a bit of my own touch in it.


I don't Use a font all these are done using vector shapes from an illustrator document i made.

Also to all the people requesting recently I'm sorry i haven't done these in a week or two I've been really busy, haven't even had time to scratch my own behind really.


----------



## EVILNOK

Hi, awesome work you've done on here. I was wondering if you could make 1 like the Antec label in this link please:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371048
Its a bottom mount PSU but I have a top mount case, therefore currently the label is upside down. My OCD doesn't like it. Thanks!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5;15424930*
> I don't Use a font all these are done using vector shapes from an illustrator document i made.
> 
> Also to all the people requesting recently I'm sorry i haven't done these in a week or two I've been really busy, haven't even had time to scratch my own behind really.


PM'd


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5;14358478*
> This is the new style HX1000 i was talking about this is a prelim and is resized ill send the full res pictures to your email address.


Could you please make me an Ax750 in this color scheme and also 1 other where you replace the gray with black.

Thanks, I appreciate it!

EDIT- The picture didn't follow the quote but I was referring to the white/red HX you did for smasher back on the 2nd page.


----------



## da)2kside

Could you make one with the ax 1200, but where the gold is replace that with blue, thanks.


----------



## Derek1387

Could you do the Seasonix X Series 660w in Green instead of the gold? Green and white would be awesome.

Thanks


----------



## Grath

Still doing stickers? I have a CX430 but would like an orange themed sticker instead of the green. Also, would you be able to find the same (or similar) material they used with the original stickers?


----------



## evoluti0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*
> 
> Still doing stickers? I have a CX430 but would like an orange themed sticker instead of the green. Also, would you be able to find the same (or similar) material they used with the original stickers?


From what i have read on previous post he does not do sticker he only provide the sticker file so you are able to print it , Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## liamstears

Could you do a zx1250 in blue?


----------



## dVeLoPe

guy i saw each one you made good job man!!! I just bought an AX850 and would LOVE to see what you could come up with... Would like black/grey or all black anything is better then this gold


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;15178853*
> can you make a seasonic X650 in red instead of gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. also the font is a little off on the go for gold sign and it dosent fit with the ciolour scheme (the word gold) so i was going to leave it out.
Click to expand...

Wow I completely forgot about this thread and that u made this for me and ya lol could u possibly if its no trouble take out the "go for gold" lol thank you so much...if not no big deal it doesn't bother me that much and thank you for all ur hardwork


----------



## dVeLoPe

yeah if your still around and ticking would love to see the AX850 creating you have for black on black or something like that!


----------



## 5prout

Just found out about this thread. This is cool jammo!


----------



## barkinos98

a gx650 sticker? i will put the dimensions later but heres a pic below:



can you change the colors to yellow instead of orange? thank you







also can you change the coolermaster logo to the razer logo?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Here you go.


WOW, these are much better... Thank You


----------



## dVeLoPe

how do i actually say print ^ properly and affix it over my current one to look like from the factory?!?


----------



## Grimloque

Hey man. Could you pretty please make one for the Corsair HX650W modular PSU?

Black and orange....like my avatar


----------



## jammo2k5

UPDATE! i have much work to get done here it seems... but i have free time and I am working on this look for more updates in the next week or so.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Here you go.


It can be done in blue and white Please?










The power supply is to be painted white, so it can use the blue background.

Thanx!


----------



## jammo2k5

Ok i think I am up to date now... Also to the people i missed i need the dimensions of the stickers you requested please, thanks.

















































































































































And that's all for now folk until i get more requests... Consider this thread open for business again.


----------



## piemasterp

Can you do two Antec High Current Gamer 750Ws for me? One red and black to match the PSU, and another white and blue for when I paint everything? You can pick the design, you seem good at that! 12cmx3cm (little guy







)

Sticker will go in the black spot under the red top and vents where the 750 currently is.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> Wow I completely forgot about this thread and that u made this for me and ya lol could u possibly if its no trouble take out the "go for gold" lol thank you so much...if not no big deal it doesn't bother me that much and thank you for all ur hardwork


Can you post your PSU after you applied the sticker?


----------



## Ragsters

Where can I get some low adhesive sticker paper for cheap?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Can you do two Antec High Current Gamer 750Ws for me? One red and black to match the PSU, and another white and blue for when I paint everything? You can pick the design, you seem good at that! 12cmx3cm (little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Sticker will go in the black spot under the red top and vents where the 750 currently is.


2 quick mock ups before i head out for the night, Tell me what you think and what changes you may like!

[/URL
]


this line in the middle of this one will be removed i just have the time to fix it now.


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 2 quick mock ups before i head out for the night, Tell me what you think and what changes you may like!
> [/URL
> ]
> 
> this line in the middle of this one will be removed i just have the time to fix it now.


The top one is nice, but I'm a fan of a more simplistic design. In my opinion, the bottom one is amazing! I think it might actually look better with a bit thicker line in the middle, to give it that stenciled feel.


----------



## audioholic

This is awesome!
Here is my current sticker....


Its 3 1/4"= 8.25500 centimeters for the height and 6 3/4"= 17.14500 centimeters per Google Calculator









My whole build is black/white/red...I will let you be creative on this one as I have no idea really what I want. Maybe you make up a few and we can go from there?


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Ok i think I am up to date now... Also to the people i missed i need the dimensions of the stickers you requested please, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check if you can make one regarding the request below. Can you make it as in the pic above, but with HX650. If possible can you make 2 please...one as above, but just with the "650" in blue and the other one swopped (HX in blue and the "650" in orange?
> 
> Much appreciated and keep up the good work.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Grimloque*
> 
> Hey man. Could you pretty please make one for the Corsair HX650W modular PSU?
> Black and orange....like my avatar
Click to expand...


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimloque*


Will do as soon as i am home man sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Will do as soon as i am home man sorry for the mistake.


You're doing the community a huge favor, so no worries man.


----------



## Pentium-David

That would be cool if someone made a Thortech design with Green and Black scheme


----------



## CoolingFreak

I really liked this one: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/174/9/9/corsair_tx_650_by_jammo2k5-d54mcyw.jpg
Could you swap the logo with Seasonic logo and write "HT850W" instead of "TX650W"?
Colors: The same as ^ just red instead of blue









Thank you very much









Edit: I've forgotten to measure..
15.5cm X 8cm ( W X H )

Thanks again


----------



## jammo2k5

Ok guys I'm home... doped up on caffeine (red bull), Lets do this!

Update in 30 mins or so.

Ok mock up one for the ZX 850W



Edit for the HGC 750W



Fix for the HX 650











And the HT 850 W


----------



## Grimloque

Cool man. Thanx a bunch


----------



## CoolingFreak

I must say that it came out perfect! thanks a lot! =]


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Edit for the HGC 750W


Thank you. I just have one more nit-picky suggestion. Could you get the 'C' in HCG to be on top of the black line? It kind of bothers me that it gets cut off. If for whatever reason it's too hard to change in a minute or two, just forget it. I can live with it


----------



## Phelan

How about this in some sort of Black/ Red variant? Any font/design, just big enough to put on my SSD.


----------



## royalflush5

Hello, if you have the time, you you make one for the side of my OCZ power supply, but in the Asus blue? If you need the measurements, Ill post them tomorrow when I get to my rig
Thanks, its really great you're doing this for the community


----------



## pOSTmORTEM

Hey Man think you could simulate the last BFG tech logo? This is the only logo I could find of the last logo they made before they went outta business. If you could make one that has a laser blue "crosshair" with chrome "BFG" lettering and silver "tech" all on pitch black background I could definately send some bills your way. Dimensions 150mm X 60mm. Awesome work mate.



http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Editorial/Exclusive-First-Look-BFG-Tech-Radeon-Graphics-Card


----------



## jammo2k5

Hey guys in the process of moving house i will update this when i am all moved in soon. Thanks for you patience.


----------



## pOSTmORTEM

Hey no rush here, gratz on the new house if this is a good thing.


----------



## jammo2k5

Thanks man. My 100Mbps internet is arriving tuesday so expect an update then with the new stuff i have.









Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Thanks man. My 100Mbps internet is arriving tuesday so expect an update then with the new stuff i have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


/me is jealous. Fastest we can get here is 7mb/s. Best of luck on the move, I know how chaotic it can get


----------



## jammo2k5

I'll be uploading later.


----------



## royalflush5

Thats fast internet








Gratz on the move btw!


----------



## pOSTmORTEM

Good googaly moogely someones on fiber.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Thats fast internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz on the move btw!


Thanks man and i'm sorry but i need measurements for your PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pOSTmORTEM*
> 
> Good googaly moogely someones on fiber.


Yup it is and here we go.


and the HGC


also for the Chronos sticker i need measurement for it please but ill work on a preliminary design now.


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Thanks man and i'm sorry but i need measurements for your PSU.
> Yup it is and here we go.
> and the HGC
> also for the Chronos sticker i need measurement for it please but ill work on a preliminary design now.


Thanks. That's perfect. How would you reccomend putting these on a sticker? I have an inkjet printer if DIY is an option.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Thanks. That's perfect. How would you reccomend putting these on a sticker? I have an inkjet printer if DIY is an option.


Well there are a few options to consider really.

Print it on paper and laminate it and stick it on with some double sided tape.
Print it on photopaper and then just stick that to the side.
Aquire some glossy sticker paper and print and use that.
Get it professionally printed on some plastic and use that.
Personally i use the photo paper, however be careful with the print it can be easily scratched.


----------



## dylwing23

Awesome thread. Going to be using this one of your posts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thanks so much!


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Thanks man and i'm sorry but i need measurements for your PSU.


No problem, length and width of the side good?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> No problem, length and width of the side good?


Well length and width you want the sticker to be.


----------



## royalflush5

Alright, I got 15.2cm long by 8.8cm high


----------



## Phelan

[quote name="j...also for the Chronos sticker i need measurement for it please but ill work on a preliminary design now.[/quote]

2.5"x3.25"


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Alright, I got 15.2cm long by 8.8cm high


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> [quote name="j...also for the Chronos sticker i need measurement for it please but ill work on a preliminary design now.


2.5"x3.25"[/quote]

Here you go guys.


----------



## Phelan

Sweet! thx


----------



## royalflush5

That's awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylwing23*
> 
> Awesome thread. Going to be using this one of your posts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


I want to use this as well but what size do I set the picture to work on the PSU? I plan to use photo paper.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I want to use this as well but what size do I set the picture to work on the PSU? I plan to use photo paper.


NVM I figured it out!


----------



## Nemesis2K

It may be a bit rude of me making an account to make a request, was wondering if anyone could be a gent and make a White Corsair HX850 sticker? I would be ever so grateful =]

Edit: I don't know the size of the sticker on the hx psu I own, I would imagine its just standard size? I can find out later though if needed. Also its to match an evga reference gtx 670, incase it's off white. Thanks again.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis2K*
> 
> It may be a bit rude of me making an account to make a request, was wondering if anyone could be a gent and make a White Corsair HX850 sticker? I would be ever so grateful =]
> Edit: I don't know the size of the sticker on the hx psu I own, I would imagine its just standard size? I can find out later though if needed. Also its to match an evga reference gtx 670, incase it's off white. Thanks again.


It's fine no worries everyone signs up eventually just stick around and post.

Now for your request do you want a custom sticker of the same type as you have, you can also have a newer style sticker like the ones posted not far up from you?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Hello jammo2k5. do you think maybe you could make two black/blue/white HX750 stickers?


Spoiler: one exactly like this






and


Spoiler: the other like this






but on the second one I'd like the red parts to be blue and they grey parts to be black. the white background is fine. I assume you know the dimensions for this psu? thanks in advance.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Hello jammo2k5. do you think maybe you could make two black/blue/white HX750 stickers?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: one exactly like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the other like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on the second one I'd like the red parts to be blue and they grey parts to be black. the white background is fine. I assume you know the dimensions for this psu? thanks in advance.





Done!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!


nice! thanks for being so quick.


----------



## Nemesis2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> It's fine no worries everyone signs up eventually just stick around and post.
> Now for your request do you want a custom sticker of the same type as you have, you can also have a newer style sticker like the ones posted not far up from you?


Just the same will be fine, it's a nice clean look. Thanks a ton, I have the forum bookmarked, not much of a poster but I'll definitely stick around


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis2K*
> 
> Just the same will be fine, it's a nice clean look. Thanks a ton, I have the forum bookmarked, not much of a poster but I'll definitely stick around





Done!


----------



## Nemesis2K

You my friend, are awesome. Thank you


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis2K*
> 
> You my friend, are awesome. Thank you


Hahah thanks and You're welcome.


----------



## Captain Lolburger

Greetings from your prisoner colony down under!

I just wanted to post and thank you on behalf of everyone you have helped so far and will help in the future. jammo2k5, you are a rarity in this world. To give so freely of your time, energy and skills to make others' lives just a little better, and for no reward whatsoever, is an incredible thing that should be recognised.

You are a gentleman and a scholar, my friend. Kudos to you.


----------



## robert125381

+ 1


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Lolburger*
> 
> Greetings from your prisoner colony down under!
> I just wanted to post and thank you on behalf of everyone you have helped so far and will help in the future. jammo2k5, you are a rarity in this world. To give so freely of your time, energy and skills to make others' lives just a little better, and for no reward whatsoever, is an incredible thing that should be recognised.
> You are a gentleman and a scholar, my friend. Kudos to you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert125381*
> 
> + 1


Wow thanks guys, really means a lot to me! But i don't see it as giving but more repaying, this community has done so much for me and has helped me so much over the past 2 years and even before i signed up here.

This is one way i can give back to the community and i am glad to do it, and i enjoy doing this when i have the time to spend on doing it.


----------



## Kitarist

Great job man!!!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Just wanna say thanks again jammo2k5. I printed the label on premium photo paper and used some clear mounting strips to put it on the psu. some pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Just wanna say thanks again jammo2k5. I printed the label on premium photo paper and used some clear mounting strips to put it on the psu. some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow nice work, Looks awesome!


----------



## esoomenona

Is it possible to get one exactly like PureBlackFire's above, but replace the blue with red, for theTX750M? Also, thank you for doing this. They all look good.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Well I have a blue Black and white themed system, and the random Red on my Radeon HD 5970 just spoils it. Is it possible to make a 1:1 scale of the red trim on the Radeon 5970 in an intel blue?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Well I have a blue Black and white themed system, and the random Red on my Radeon HD 5970 just spoils it. Is it possible to make a 1:1 scale of the red trim on the Radeon 5970 in an intel blue?


you could get some of this and pait that red


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esoomenona*
> 
> Is it possible to get one exactly like PureBlackFire's above, but replace the blue with red, for theTX750M? Also, thank you for doing this. They all look good.


I will need the dimensions of the sticker my good man. It looks to be a non standard size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Well I have a blue Black and white themed system, and the random Red on my Radeon HD 5970 just spoils it. Is it possible to make a 1:1 scale of the red trim on the Radeon 5970 in an intel blue?


Also a sticker would look awkward on there. Id suggest painting it too.


----------



## esoomenona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> I will need the dimensions of the sticker my good man. It looks to be a non standard size.


It seems to be 13.9cm x 2.9cm.


----------



## Shtomper

What programs do you use to pront them out exactly to size?


----------



## Ramsey77

Just wanted to drop by and say thank you for doing these for us, and to show you my results. I used Sticker Paper, and Adobe Photoshop Elements to print off.

+Rep for your hard work, and thanks again.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esoomenona*
> 
> It seems to be 13.9cm x 2.9cm.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> What programs do you use to pront them out exactly to size?


I use Photoshop for all of my personal needs however i have no idea what other people use on here. But i can say if you can find a freeware printer program that you can use link it up and ill add it to the OP.
Also all of my stickers are made using a DPI of 300 to print with the best quality.


----------



## Shtomper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> I use Photoshop for all of my personal needs however i have no idea what other people use on here. But i can say if you can find a freeware printer program that you can use link it up and ill add it to the OP.
> Also all of my stickers are made using a DPI of 300 to print with the best quality.


Thanks very much, is there no printer calibration of any kind or something? Or will photo shop automatically scale it perfectly?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shtomper*
> 
> Thanks very much, is there no printer calibration of any kind or something? Or will photo shop automatically scale it perfectly?


The DPI for photoshop should be embedded in the Jpeg file its self. If you want to check just open it up in PS and go to image size and check if the Resolution is set to 300. Then it will pring like a charm the correct size.


----------



## Kitarist

Hehe nice logos


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Hehe nice logos


Thanks!


----------



## esoomenona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks a lot! I appreciate it. Rep'd.

edit: Or I would rep if it would let me...


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esoomenona*
> 
> Thanks a lot! I appreciate it. Rep'd.
> edit: Or I would rep if it would let me...


Hahah no problem, just pop back in when it's up again.


----------



## anthonysjb

Could you do the TX 650M in blue for me?

So 

with the yellow bits on the TX 650M logo changed to match the blue of this.



Thanks!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonysjb*
> 
> Could you do the TX 650M in blue for me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So
> with the yellow bits on the TX 650M logo changed to match the blue of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Gelfling

Bump

Nice work man, stumbled upon this and found exactly what I wanted without even knowing it!


----------



## TrollPhelps

Hey. Can you do a yellow AX850 like the colour on this motherboard?


----------



## nezff

great work!

Can you make seasonic platinum stickers?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrollPhelps*
> 
> Hey. Can you do a yellow AX850 like the colour on this motherboard?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> great work!
> Can you make seasonic platinum stickers?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!


That i can but i will need a better reference picture for it if you want it to look the closest possible to the original.


----------



## nezff

Ok. the sticker itself is 5 3/8 wide x 2 1/4 tall. It has rounded corners also.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Ok. the sticker itself is 5 3/8 wide x 2 1/4 tall. It has rounded corners also.


Ok excellent i can extrapolate from those images and the dimensions you provided. Now what style colours etc do you want?


----------



## nezff

i was trying to match my gigabyte sniper 3 board with some black and green.

the green seems to be more lime than a bright green.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> i was trying to match my gigabyte sniper 3 board with some black and green.
> the green seems to be more lime than a bright green.


It's ok i can work the colour out, I'll have this up later.


----------



## jammo2k5




----------



## TrollPhelps

Thanks heaps, mate. You're a legend!


----------



## nezff

Awesome. I'll get with you on a color scheme.


----------



## jojob2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> This.
> 
> I do any stickers really... RAM stickers and FAN stickers too just ask and i will see what i can do.
> 
> sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made for my own PSU.


Hi, I've been lurking in the forums for a really long time. Seeing your work made the push to register.. =)

Anyway, I think I have the same PSU as you an OCZ Z Series 1000W Gold.

[EDIT:] I made a mistake I'm using a OCZ ZX 1000W Gold PSU





Can I ask you help in making something in Black-Silver-White theme. Even you current design rocks! =)


----------



## cpachris

Here are pics of stickers I made for mine.....


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Here are pics of stickers I made for mine.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!


Looks nice man really goes with the theme of the whole thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojob2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've been lurking in the forums for a really long time. Seeing your work made the push to register.. =)
> Anyway, I think I have the same PSU as you an OCZ Z Series 1000W Gold.
> [EDIT:] I made a mistake I'm using a OCZ ZX 1000W Gold PSU
> 
> 
> Can I ask you help in making something in Black-Silver-White theme. Even you current design rocks! =)


Glad you decided to register. Make sure you stick around.
Here it is.


----------



## jojob2

Now, I see why I really wanted to register. To get to meet such cool people! =)

Thanks man! That's what I exactly needed!.


----------



## Buska103

my really bad MS Paint example! (750w, not 1000)
- HX white with no border
-750 black with white border
-"smiert edition" white with no border
-corsair logo engulfed in gray

I'm really interested how this will turn out







Maybe you can make a couple of different color variations?
I have a feeling the white won't match my build. I'm doing a little mod based on a gray&black color scheme... so maybe black and multiple shades of gray?

motherboard color scheme
paracord black&gray sleeving
powdercoat color, RAL 7043 or 9004
case example (RAL7043 gray instead of green)
fans are unpainted gentle typhoons, so maybe that shade of gray can be the white replacement?

thanks!
















edit: "smiert edition" is made with Planter font (free)
edit2: can you make a version where the corsair words and logo is instead replaced with a simple version of the OCN flame?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my really bad MS Paint example! (750w, not 1000)
> - HX white with no border
> -750 black with white border
> -"smiert edition" white with no border
> -corsair logo engulfed in gray
> I'm really interested how this will turn out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can make a couple of different color variations?
> I have a feeling the white won't match my build. I'm doing a little mod based on a gray&black color scheme... so maybe black and multiple shades of gray?
> motherboard color scheme
> paracord black&gray sleeving
> powdercoat color, RAL 7043 or 9004
> case example (RAL7043 gray instead of green)
> fans are unpainted gentle typhoons, so maybe that shade of gray can be the white replacement?
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: "smiert edition" is made with Planter font (free)
> edit2: can you make a version where the corsair words and logo is instead replaced with a simple version of the OCN flame?







Here you go. Sorry for late replay been busy crafting... pardon the pun. Pic related.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Sorry for late replay been busy crafting... pardon the pun.


ittsss beeeaauttiffuuuuullllll


















































although I may end up taking out the "Smiert Edition", doesn't exactly seem to fit with the rest of it (I can do it )


----------



## Roosevelt

Hi Jammo, that's an awesome work you're doing here, I would like to get this color scheme but for AX650 please







.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roosevelt*
> 
> Hi Jammo, that's an awesome work you're doing here, I would like to get this color scheme but for AX650 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

i got a tricky one for ya

i have a Refurb'd pc power and cooling 1k watt psu. 6" x 9"on top & 3x9 on the side doesnt have any stickers at all. can you whip up some custom ones with the OCN flame?

 something similar to this with red but really just be creative and "do whatcha do"


----------



## Markerx

hi could you possibly do http://cdn.overclock.net/4/43/43d0ab86_AX850RoyalBlue.jpeg

in red?

Basically i like how the middle part of the 3 sails is red

Thanks a lot

and im pretty sure you know the dimensions for the ax 850 right?


----------



## Roosevelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Huge thanks for that


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> i got a tricky one for ya
> i have a Refurb'd pc power and cooling 1k watt psu. 6" x 9"on top & 3x9 on the side doesnt have any stickers at all. can you whip up some custom ones with the OCN flame?
> something similar to this with red but really just be creative and "do whatcha do"


Is this for the Diablo build cause i could incorperate that into the design too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> hi could you possibly do http://cdn.overclock.net/4/43/43d0ab86_AX850RoyalBlue.jpeg
> in red?
> Basically i like how the middle part of the 3 sails is red
> Thanks a lot
> and im pretty sure you know the dimensions for the ax 850 right?


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Is this for the Diablo build cause i could incorperate that into the design too?


thanks a lot!


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Is this for the Diablo build cause i could incorperate that into the design too?






Indeed it is. Thanks Jammo


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> Indeed it is. Thanks Jammo





This is what i came up with for now, any changes just point them out and I'll see what i can do.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i came up with for now, any changes just point them out and I'll see what i can do.


























that is frikkin awesome sir!!!! can you change the And to "&"and call it gravy!!! that was fast lol







rep+


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is frikkin awesome sir!!!! can you change the And to "&"and call it gravy!!! that was fast lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep+


I thought of that but the & symbol dosen't work in this font i acquired. I'll see if i can rig something up though


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> I thought of that but the & symbol dosen't work in this font i acquired. I'll see if i can rig something up though


no worries man. those are super nice as is. um any suggestions on good sticker paper to buy? have a purdy nice printer to try and make em.


----------



## jammo2k5

Here we go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> no worries man. those are super nice as is. um any suggestions on good sticker paper to buy? have a purdy nice printer to try and make em.


And i don't know specifics, I just shop the images. For my personal rig however i used photo paper and stuck it on, scratches easily though.


----------



## Markerx

i just ordered this paper:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180782869801?var=480052654979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1540wt_1071

would it work well?


----------



## jammo2k5

Should be fine just test it out when it gets there. As i say i don't know much about the printing methods and such.


----------



## cmac123

Could you make up sticker with red lettering for an EVGA GTX Geforce 670 video card?
Thanks,
Mike.

DSC_0221.JPG 858k .JPG file


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.
> And i don't know specifics, I just shop the images. For my personal rig however i used photo paper and stuck it on, scratches easily though.


can i love you in a totally non gay way....cuz i do right now!!!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac123*
> 
> Could you make up sticker with red lettering for an EVGA GTX Geforce 670 video card?
> Thanks,
> Mike.
> 
> DSC_0221.JPG 858k .JPG file


Wow i missed this post sorry. I'll need measurements my friend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> can i love you in a totally non gay way....cuz i do right now!!!


----------



## dawid88825

hi can you do a sticker for corsair ax850 in blue like one on msi gd65 x79 motherboard. thx mate


----------



## Markerx

what are the dimensions for the corsair ax 850 psu label?


----------



## dawid88825

i think that you can find the answer somewhere in this thread but i am not sure, i cant measure that by myself because i dont own ax 850 yet.
oh jammo2k5 can you make stickers for ax760i and ax860i in the same blue colour like one i asked in my last post. i cant decide which one of this power supplies i should choose xD i think dimensions of sticker are the same like for ax850. cheers mate


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> what are the dimensions for the corsair ax 850 psu label?


Look at the pixel dimensions of the image and divide it by 300 for any image i post in this thread and you will receive the dimensions in inches.


----------



## Markerx

yea i get that but why is the dimensions you put for the ax 850 around 4.2cm in length

in reality its around 12.1cm and 2.9 for the length


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> yea i get that but why is the dimensions you put for the ax 850 around 4.2cm in length
> in reality its around 12.1cm and 2.9 for the length


Inches my friend. Inches.


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Inches my friend. Inches.


its around 1.667 in inches and 4.2 in cm


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> its around 1.667 in inches and 4.2 in cm


No i make all of my images at 300 PPI and 118.11 PPCM. So to get CMs you need to divide the pixels by 118.11 not 300.


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> No i make all of my images at 300 PPI and 118.11 PPCM. So to get CMs you need to divide the pixels by 118.11 not 300.


all i did before was do 500/300 and then convert the inches to cm

500/300=1.667
500/118 = 4.2cm which is what i said before


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markerx*
> 
> all i did before was do 500/300 and then convert the inches to cm
> 500/300=1.667
> 500/118 = 4.2cm which is what i said before


What image are you even looking at?

You do know you need to left click the image to get the full size right?


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> What image are you even looking at?
> You do know you need to left click the image to get the full size right?


the real dimensions for this image

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/ad/500x1000px-LL-add55cdf_ax850_red_sail.jpeg

should be 12.1cm x 2.85cm

no matter what i do, i cant seem to get those dimensions


----------



## jammo2k5

I uploaded This image. the one you linked me is the preview image. Click that one to get the full image to pop up.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Dude awesome thread. I had an idea for one. Mine has the typical rating sticker on the side of the PSU looking out. Approx3x5 or 4x5 inches.



Was wondering if you could make it look like a power label for a reactor? My theme is Final Fantasy 7 mako reactor. Be creative with it but not to obvious. If that makes sense. Is that something you could do?


----------



## jammo2k5

Had a go at this one... I didn't have a clue so i just did this?


----------



## Markerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> I uploaded This image. the one you linked me is the preview image. Click that one to get the full image to pop up.


+rep.. thank you that seems a lot more accurate


----------



## cmac123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Wow i missed this post sorry. I'll need measurements my friend.


I am at work right now but when I get home I will measure the sticker. Do you want the length of the entire sticker side to side?


----------



## cmac123

Sorry the question above pertains to this:
Could you make up sticker with red lettering for an EVGA GTX Geforce 670 video card?
Thanks,
Mike.
DSC_0221.JPG 858k .JPG file
Do you want the length side to side and top to bottom ( the light grey part of the sticker)?
Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac123*
> 
> Sorry the question above pertains to this:
> Could you make up sticker with red lettering for an EVGA GTX Geforce 670 video card?
> Thanks,
> Mike.
> DSC_0221.JPG 858k .JPG file
> Do you want the length side to side and top to bottom ( the light grey part of the sticker)?
> Thanks,
> Mike.


Hahaha yeah i know what it is for and yeah if you can give me as many dimensions as possible that would be excellent... allows me to make it as acurately as possible.


----------



## cmac123

Alright,
the measurements are : front sticker (one just above the fan): side to side 9.375 inches, top to bottom .75 inches.
Top (the part that we look down on) side to side 8.375 inches, top to bottom 1.25 inches.
Thank you so much for your time,
Mike.


----------



## cmac123

Have you had any chance to work on the sticker?
Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac123*
> 
> Have you had any chance to work on the sticker?
> Thanks,
> Mike.


Sorry man been working flat out. Have a uni deadline at the end of this week so i can't focus on this right now sorry.


----------



## cmac123

No problem. No rush at all. I appreciate you spending any time at all on this.
Good luck on the project.
Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## dawid88825

jammo2k5 if you have some free time could you please make a sticker for corsair vengeance ram. i mean central sticker with yellow vengeance word. could you make this lettering in red like on asus z77 formula mb. there is one issue i dont know dimensions of this sticker. if someone can measure it i will be grateful


----------



## jammo2k5

sorry i haven't been here a while guys been busy with a uni deadline. 3D animation takes a long time to do but here's a teaser.


----------



## kellygtp

Since I have been researching a nice sticker for the Rosewill CAPSTONE series psu would be neat, even a SuperFlower one to throw on the side









I can work with photoshop tonight and see what I can whip up


----------



## nezff

getting dead in here


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Hey, can you please make me a bright green 860i PSU sticker and a bright green dominator RAM sticker. Also what's the best paper and settings for printing?

Can u change the red to bright green in this and change it to 860i


And can u change the blue in a dominator sticker to the same bright green on the psu

And could you make a sticker for the sandisk 240gb extreme SSD but make it a Razer log please

Thanks so much in advance mate,
- Dan


----------



## nezff

sent you a pm


----------



## jammo2k5

Sorry have been away a while. have deadline for the end of this week and i will update not too long after that. I have looked at all PMs and i will see what i can do for all of them.


----------



## Mojoes

Hi Im new here . Im looking for a label for CORSAIR AX760i 760W Digital to match my Asus Sabertooth z77 Army green black and gold colors.
In my Corsair Graphite Series 600T Silver Steel case. So with out a camo back ground. Also ave you done the small rear stickers?
Also sent you a PM thanks


----------



## jammo2k5

As i say i have no time to really work on these at the moment. I spend all day in adobe programs for uni work and by the time I'm free to work on these I'm so sick of the sight of the suite i end up raging and going to watch Star Trek. I do apologize for the wait guys but I'm afraid i may go insane if i spend anymore time than i need to on it.


----------



## Mojoes

Thanks for the reply Jammo, let me know if any thing changes. I might try to tint it with markers for now. So it is green in color.
As for the Star Trek . I'm a fan the clasic original.


----------



## MacSpook

Hi all

Just read this thread and I'm impressed with the labels but couldn't find any for my psu and jammo seems very busy so thought I'd have a go myself. Hope someone finds them useful.


----------



## jammo2k5

Ok i am back guy expect an update to all requests within the hour... or maybe 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacSpook*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Just read this thread and I'm impressed with the labels but couldn't find any for my psu and jammo seems very busy so thought I'd have a go myself. Hope someone finds them useful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


These look nice.

Also as a new rule it would be awesome if people added their designs to this thread, Keep new content coming while i am away and keeps the thread alive. However 1 stipulation is that it must be your own work. No re-uploading or hot linking content you didn't create.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawid88825*
> 
> jammo2k5 if you have some free time could you please make a sticker for corsair vengeance ram. i mean central sticker with yellow vengeance word. could you make this lettering in red like on asus z77 formula mb. there is one issue i dont know dimensions of this sticker. if someone can measure it i will be grateful


Going to need measurements my friend sorry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kellygtp*
> 
> Since I have been researching a nice sticker for the Rosewill CAPSTONE series psu would be neat, even a SuperFlower one to throw on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can work with photoshop tonight and see what I can whip up


Need some kind of style you want or a pic of the rig it is going into.

and here are the rest.







If there is any i missed let me know in this thread. apart from the EVGA video card stickers i am waiting on quality images for those.


----------



## Captain1337

Hi Jammo. Can you please tell me what program you are using and where do you get those hi res pictures? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain1337*
> 
> Hi Jammo. Can you please tell me what program you are using and where do you get those hi res pictures? Thank you in advance.


Photoshop CS6 Perks of being a Media student, Free adobe and Autodesk software







. Also i made all of my templates from scratch in PS and Illustrator.


----------



## Captain1337

Does that mean that any college student can get autodesk for free?


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain1337*
> 
> Does that mean that any college student can get autodesk for free?


Yeah anyone can. However you cannot sell or publish professionally any content that was created by any of the software you get.

You can just go to the Autodesk website and look on the right hand side to see student. Sign up with any e-mail and start playing.

Also i had a productive night.

WARNING!! This image is not suitable for under 18's however it is Funny.


----------



## Mojoes

Thanks Jammo, I think that's about a perfect match to my Sabertooth Mobo. How can I do the rear of my power supply . The small sticker. I'm not skilled in photo shop . But I'm sure I could get help it I knew what to do. Extra big thanks for taking time out of your busy work schedule .


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojoes*
> 
> Thanks Jammo, I think that's about a perfect match to my Sabertooth Mobo. How can I do the rear of my power supply . The small sticker. I'm not skilled in photo shop . But I'm sure I could get help it I knew what to do. Extra big thanks for taking time out of your busy work schedule .


I make the stickers from pictures and just build the layers myself to match as closely as i can in PS, Seeing as it covers the original it doesn't need to be exact you can even have any sticker you want to cover it. People here just seem to request stiock style stickers when i can design pretty much anything you want on it.


----------



## 3volu7ion

Hi Jammo,

Love the thread, props for doing this for everyone.

I was hoping you might be able to do one for me, i've tried to do a mock up in MS paint (LOL) This is what I was hoping you could improve on. It's for a Corsair AX850.



Id like the 3volu7ion to be in white with a black background, and the AX to be the same blue as the vertical lines.

I did the 3volu7ion logo freehand with a marker and A4 paper, it needs a touch up and maybe a bit of sharpening as you can probably tell.



If you could achieve this it would be awesome!

I am also planning to get the logo engraved on my custom window when I make it, so f you decide to tidy it up for me it'd be brilliant & if you could let me have a large image to work from, again I'd be very grateful.

Thanks for taking the time to look at this, I hope I'm not asking too much.

Kindest regards,

Matt

.


----------



## MacSpook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> These look nice.
> 
> Also as a new rule it would be awesome if people added their designs to this thread, Keep new content coming while i am away and keeps the thread alive. However 1 stipulation is that it must be your own work. No re-uploading or hot linking content you didn't create.


Thanks jammo theyre all my own work, did them with powerpoint and paint as I havent got to grips with photoshop yet


----------



## GamerIDGoesHere

Could you make a 1200i one similar to this  could you make the blue the bright green you've used here  please?

Thanks so much
- Dan


----------



## jammo2k5

evolution.zip 1035k .zip file



All done.


----------



## 3volu7ion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> evolution.zip 1035k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> All done.


Seriously dude, thats amazing, thank you so much! MAX REP!


----------



## Shotgn

Can you make a similar seasonic x but in blue with the same black background? Thanks!!


----------



## Mojoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Going to need measurements my friend sorry.
> Need some kind of style you want or a pic of the rig it is going into.
> 
> and here are the rest.
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> If there is any i missed let me know in this thread. apart from the EVGA video card stickers i am waiting on quality images for those.




Jammo, when your not to busy, could you swap in the ASUS TUF Logo, in place of the Corsair logo. Keeping the dark background. Ether one will work. But, I like the top one best . Feel free to use what ever combination of colors you think would work best. PS I love the first one.
Thanks again Mojoes


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I can probably start doing some of these things, maybe, if not ... still looks like great stuff.


----------



## mrrockwell

Hi
Can you please do corsair ax850 in this style?

And this but only with ax graphics


----------



## thomascwhitfiel

Hey jammo I would really appreciate it if I could get this sticker but with the Model 'HX620W' instead. but other than that exactly like the one below:



Thanks a million in advance! You are doing great work here and I know everyone appreciates it!


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I can probably start doing some of these things, maybe, if not ... still looks like great stuff.


If i get too busy you can feel free to step in if you like. I will be updating tonight. sorry for the delay not had much time lately.


----------



## Shauny

Corsair GS700 in red would be awesome







pleaseeee


----------



## Mojoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Thanks Jammo 2k5 Its amazing. Im very happy and impressed.
Will look amazing in my Corsair 600t Silver Graphite
z77 Sabertooth Mobo
Corsair Vengeance (gold/green color
MSI Twin frozer II 560ti Gold (actually copper)
Corsair H80i closed water cooler
Corsair 760i true digital PSU


----------



## kellygtp

here is my rig for the moment....




Havent had a chance to work on much with work taking priority but ill see what I can do soon here









thanks again for this thread, its fantastic.!!


----------



## [email protected]

I want a sticker of the Ultimate Force. Is there a way to make it have different colors maybe or something UV? Dunno.. But i realized you use these for PSU and Ram.

Why not make stickers such as badge stickers? Are you able to do that?


----------



## Helepolis

can I get a sticker for my HX 1000 using the style you've made and the color scheme I slopped together in paint?

Thanks in advance bro, I was getting frustrated how dated my PSU looked by it's stickers.


----------



## jammo2k5

Hey guys I'll update this thread tomorrow had a few issues with my PC recently i had to RMA my new 7970 and now back on my old cards.


----------



## Drerex

I noticed that there was a need for a GTX 670 sticker. I was working on one and while looking on the web I noticed this thread and thought I would share. This is the one that I am going to be using for my new rig.





Here is my corsair PSU Sticker


----------



## Mysticode

Anyone have an idea for a sticker to put on the Seasonic XP series? It's a bit homely looking with the tiny little logo









http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_560-660-760-850.htm


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticode*
> 
> Anyone have an idea for a sticker to put on the Seasonic XP series? It's a bit homely looking with the tiny little logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_560-660-760-850.htm


You can have anything you want on it just post some images you may want incorperating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> I noticed that there was a need for a GTX 670 sticker. I was working on one and while looking on the web I noticed this thread and thought I would share. This is the one that I am going to be using for my new rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my corsair PSU Sticker


These look really nice. I would be interested in aquireing your EVGA GPU templates though. I would be willing to trade them for something of course.

*
Also notice to the thread i will be on hiatus until maybe the beginning of april. It's coursework hand in time and i have also been training for a climbing competition for uni too so i have been super busy and what not. If someone wants to fill in some requests for me while i am gone i will provide a zip of the templates to that person ( note they may be a little messy in the PSD's (I have a good memory of all of my documents and can work this way) so i apologize for that) PM me if you want to help. Thanks.*


----------



## sobi1984

hello i would like to ask you something...
i am interested on one sticker for my cx430 with orange like be quiet's and as i can see you have made it on the sample....
should i give you the exact dimensions in order to send it to me or should i download it and print it.. ?


----------



## sobi1984

this is the one i am telling you ...


----------



## azasadny

Jammo, I have been reading this thread and I think it''s great what you have been doing for people! Thank you for taking your time, talent and effort to help others out, you're a special person to do this!!


----------



## frobe1

Thought I'd make my first post a slightly dodgy contribution to the thread. Haven't tried it out yet, but have found the 'templates' on here hugely useful!
and of course, thanks Jammo!


----------



## BobSwi

Hi there, I didnt see one listed, but could you make an HX850 in red?



Thanks!


----------



## Aersol

Haven't seen this request yet. Think you can change the color of the of the AX750 logo on the top sticker to a dark blue? I have the side sticker already as it's in the OP but what's the point if the top and side don't match


----------



## leighteam

Awesome thread, was interested in printing out a sticker, but I only have a black and white laser printer. Where is everyone printing their custom stickers at?


----------



## JohnnyEars

Great thread









Would you kindly do me a HX1000 in red/black (stock looking)
many thanks


----------



## JohnnyEars

disregard my request, I found one


----------



## Jucosky

Can you make an OCZ ZT series (550W) sticker, but green?

Something like this (sorry for the bad quality; it's Microsoft Word







):


----------



## T0ROS

Hi, could you make a nVidia green AX860, would be really thankful.
Like this one but without the "i"


----------



## XKaan

Just curious - where are you actually having the stickers made? Or is this guy making them and sending them as well?

I want a couple custom stickers for my Corsair SSDs, and willing to pay.


----------



## NeoReaper

Ohhh! Power supply stickers since my OCZ does not have any stickers at all.... I shall think about this. XD


----------



## Att1cus

Could you make top-panel stickers as well? Looking for one to match the green label you posted. It would only need to cover the top part of the top-label, where the ugly AX1200 gold color is.


----------



## bibom16

Looking for a sticker for a Corsair CX600M in white.


----------



## T0ROS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Just curious - where are you actually having the stickers made? Or is this guy making them and sending them as well?
> 
> I want a couple custom stickers for my Corsair SSDs, and willing to pay.


He'll photoshop the pictures for you and you will be able to print them out and stick them on yourself (if you'll remove the stickers from the ssd's, you won't have any warranty left if I can remember it right, just a reminder).
Edit: But you'll probably just put the new stickers over the others so u will be able to take them of in the future


----------



## XKaan

Great. In that case I'd love someone to give me a hand!









What fonts does Corsair use for their stickers? If I had those I could manage myself.

Anyone know?


----------



## Pickett

Hello. I was wondering if you could please do this logo with the 'corsair logo', the word 'corsair', and the letter 'i' in blue and '760' in white and the background in black. Unfortunately I have not yet received this psu so I do not have the dimensions. Thanks!!


----------



## jammo2k5

I will update this thread by the end of next week on Friday. I have free time but i am camping this weekend and climbing great gully in Wales.


----------



## T0ROS

Cool, have a nice weekend


----------



## bibom16

Looking for a sticker for a Corsair CX600M in red like the AX760i.


----------



## benccritchley

Would you be able to do me a hx850 sticker in a slightly darker than stock red? If you could do the top sticker in the same way that would be fab!


----------



## wrath04

AWESOME Thread! Props to you for doing all this and keeping up with all the requests! I love seeing some of these guys posting pics of the custom stickers.

I myself, will be using your lime green AX1200 version for my upcoming HafX Nvidia Green build.

Thank you sir for all your work here and I come away from this thread completely Impressed by your skill and generosity +1.


----------



## XKaan

Can somebody PLEASE share what material they are using the print these out? I bought some sticker paper, but it's not even close to being glossy enough.

Someone please share their method?


----------



## T0ROS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Can somebody PLEASE share what material they are using the print these out? I bought some sticker paper, but it's not even close to being glossy enough.
> 
> Someone please share their method?


Try printing it out with photopaper and use double-sided tape to make it stick


----------



## T0ROS

Hi could I get a "platinum colored" (or like silver) AX860.
The PSU looks like this new and I would like it to have silverish text insteas. And by the way, where do you find your templates or how do u do them?

PS: If you could make a sticker for the bottom of the psu I would also be really thankful (the one with the specifications on it)


----------



## luppolone

Hi,

first of all i must compliment you on the excellent work! Those stickers are awesome!
Then i want to ask if is possible to make a blue version (the top one of the 72th post) of the following sticker:



The image is a little bit deformed, but is the only one i found on the internet. As soon as i can, i will upload a better one, hopefully not deformed. TIA.


----------



## BMT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helepolis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I get a sticker for my HX 1000 using the style you've made and the color scheme I slopped together in paint?
> 
> Thanks in advance bro, I was getting frustrated how dated my PSU looked by it's stickers.


I believe this should be okay for you:


----------



## KingBmore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*


Could this be done in MPower Yellow ?


----------



## Siamak8286

Hey guys, I have a Corsair AX1200i and I wanna make a custom sticker for it, does anyone know what the exact material of the Original stickers on the side is called? i've tried everywhere and can't find a right answer.

1. I wanna know what the material of the original sticker is/called?
2. Where I can actually have it printed to look and feel just like the original sticker.


----------



## KKvantas

Someone might have done this before but could you make a sticker for a Rosewill Capstone 450 Watt?


----------



## socialite2dot0

Hello @jammo2k5 I was wondering if there was a gold Corsair AX860 sticker available? As in the style and color of the original AX series power supplies. I attempted to search the thread but it yielded no results. If it has already been posted, my apologies. It is needed to coordinate with an eXtreme9 motherboard. If you could do side sticker, spec sticker, and small sticker on back by power switch it would be greatly appreciated and I would forever be in your debt. I have noticed that this particular thread has not been active recently, so I'm not sure if you are still at it or not. I am willing to provide compensation if necessary. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MRANGELL

I have browsed the entire thread, and I just have to say this, your work is Awesome!

Soon I am building a new Micro ATX system in the Corsair Obsidian 350D Windowed case, and was going to use a Corsair CX 750W M PSU for the build
and I was wondering if you could make a sticker for it, with the colors of the AX1200i M. Would appreciate it, once again, you ROCK!


----------



## Ragsters

Are there any white Seasonic X-650 stickers out there?

Edit: I want this exact x-650 label except all the black color I want white. Is that possible?


----------



## wrath04

I found a guy who makes these stickers at good prices.

I just got done with a "Green Mod" for my new AX1200 PSU to Match it up with my HafX Nvidia Green build that is a work in progress.

Here are some pics of the application of these Vinyl stickers to my PSU.











This guy shipped it to me fast and was great to work with! And as you can see, they are spot on and to me, worth every penny.

Here is the URL to his EBay shop: http://www.ebay.com/usr/mudsharkgraphics

Here is his website Address: www.mudsharkgraphics.com

Here is his Email address: [email protected]

Hope this helps some of you get what you want, Thanks for looking


----------



## KKvantas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> I found a guy who makes these stickers at good prices.
> 
> I just got done with a "Green Mod" for my new AX1200 PSU to Match it up with my HafX Nvidia Green build that is a work in progress.
> 
> Here are some pics of the application of these Vinyl stickers to my PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy shipped it to me fast and was great to work with! And as you can see, they are spot on and to me, worth every penny.
> 
> Here is the URL to his EBay shop: http://www.ebay.com/usr/mudsharkgraphics
> 
> Here is his website Address: www.mudsharkgraphics.com
> 
> Here is his Email address: [email protected]
> 
> Hope this helps some of you get what you want, Thanks for looking


That looks AWESOME.


----------



## wrath04

^^^ Thank you
It was fun to do and reading the posts in this thread inspired me to want to change the look of this PSU to more fit the look of this "Green Build".

It never really occurred to me before reading this thread, how cool/fun a simple PSU mod could be.

When I first got this AX1200, the plan was just to leave it stock, then I thought, well I'll just change the fan over to green, but once I did that it kinda went from there lol

I just thought I'd share some useful info on how to have these stickers made to order from a cool dude, and for a good price too.


----------



## cwegrecki

Could you do a Corsair TX650M in black and red? I saw the blue one and tried to edit in photoshop but the image was not full res so it didnt edit well.



The red im going for is for this MOBO:



Also I know you said no small print which is fine however could you do the top part of this image for the same PSU in black and red?



I know you hear this all the time but you rock man. I am still amazed by what a small change like this can make in the overall feel of you builds!


----------



## Jucosky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jucosky*
> 
> Can you make an OCZ ZT series (550W) sticker, but green?
> 
> Something like this (sorry for the bad quality; it's Microsoft Word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):


Anyone?


----------



## jofc

Hi,
Your work is awesome !









Can you do an original sticker for this power supply ?

(My mod is black/yellow with aluminium case)



Thank you


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jofc*
> 
> Hi,
> Your work is awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do an original sticker for this power supply ?
> 
> (My mod is black/yellow with aluminium case)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Welcome to OCN

By the way you dont need a sticker you need a new PSU


----------



## jofc

It's not a 1000W, Gold, and modular PSU but it is very good !
LDLC is a great brand and shop in France !
Maybe i'll buy the corsair RM1000 but actually i keep this PSU.

I juste would like to change the look


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jofc*
> 
> It's not a 1000W, Gold, and modular PSU but it is very good !
> LDLC is a great brand and shop in France !
> Maybe i'll buy the corsair RM1000 but actually i keep this PSU.
> 
> I juste would like to change the look


80 plus has nothing to do with quality

Also 1000 watts is away overkill for anything less then 3 video cards

Corsair RM series is not worth buying


----------



## TheGreyEdits

Hey jammo2k5, if you have some spare time could you help me out please? I'm looking to find an original pad file of the AX860 in red. I need it so that I can restick it onto my PSU. The original got painted over! Thanks for reading even if you can't!


----------



## gertryytli

Please can u make red Corsair RM750


----------



## gertryytli

k


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> Why rm series isnt worth to buy? Corsair says that this is very good and silent psu wiht good capatisitors or something.


Its worse then pretty much else in the same price range

So why pay more to get something thats worse

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu

And do you really belive the BS any company says


----------



## gertryytli

k


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> But what psu do you then reccomend?


Seasonic G / Rosewill Capstone / Cooler Master V


----------



## gertryytli

k


----------



## gertryytli

k


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> And what you think about tx and ax series?


TX is better then RM

Cooler Master V700/850/1000 is the same PSU as the Corsair AX760/860

Get a Cooler Master V700


----------



## gertryytli

k


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> Unfortunately my country don't sell this PSU -_- but is it worth to buy this from another country or i cant take TX too?


TX is fine despite its age its a better PSU then the RM


----------



## gertryytli

k


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me but still ask something. Is this there any different models too and which one is better, i would take fully modular tx750. But is this psu feature proof too or after some years i must take ax series or some cooler master v series psu?


Easier if you list all you can find

Can tell you whats the best option then


----------



## gertryytli

k


----------



## CyFi

Can you make a sticker for the Corsair AX760/860 in blue instead of red? Also, the label for the top as well? Would it be possible to change the corsair logo to the pirate bay logo, but the logo be in black instead of the gold/bronze color? I included a hi-res photo of the label, so it should be easy to make? I prefer it to look exactly like the current font and lettering except in blue where the red is. Could you also make an original sticker that is the original color scheme?


----------



## Impreza22b

I'm after a Seasonic Platinum sticker, can you oblige ?

The model i have is a Seasonic 760W Platinum.

Basically the same style as this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Ok. the sticker itself is 5 3/8 wide x 2 1/4 tall. It has rounded corners also.


----------



## icecoldcombo

Anyway can someone make me both corsair ax 760i lables in blue and silver(Top&side) to match a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H motherboard?

Here are some pics


----------



## Wrathier

Hi,

I would like a custom sticker for my Corsair RM 1000.

I have created one out from one of the once created, but I think it is a bit dull. I need it in Red/Black:



Size needed is: 17.8 cm long and 4 cm in hight.

For the top I need something Red/Black with the following dimensions: 8 cm in "hight" and 10 cm in "width"

I have created the following out from the ship posted:



Hopefully someone can help me out with something a bit more smooth or if you like it as it is, let me know.

Cheers,

Wrathier


----------



## liam88

Hi Guys,

I have a custom label for the RM1000 PSU designed in diffrent colours. I can't design so sorry for people who has a diffrent RM series. If you prefer a diffrent colour let me know and i can change it for you.

I had to get someone to do this work for my own setup. Maybe it will help others as a template that you can alter to your wattages.

I print this image with photoshop and change the printable dimensions to as follows:

Length: 17.8 cm

Height: 4.1 cm

This needs to be done to fit the RM1000 series properly. However unsure if these are the correct dimensions for the other RM series. Might be best for you to measure your own.

I do hope that iv helped some people out.









Blue =

CorsairRM1000LabelBlue.png 28k .png file

Yellow =

CorsairRM1000LabelYellow.png 28k .png file

Gray =

CorsairRM1000LabelGray.png 29k .png file

Green =

CorsairRM1000LabelGreen.png 29k .png file

Red =

CorsairRM1000LabelRed.png 26k .png file

White=

CorsairRM1000LabelWhite.png 27k .png file


----------



## Wrathier

Thanks, I like that one as well. Now I can't decide to use my own or yours lol.


----------



## liam88

Does this help. I'v tried my best. I'm no good with photoshop.







3 Red Black Choices.

CorsairRM1000LabelRedBlack.png 27k .png file


CorsairRM1000LabelRedBlack1.png 25k .png file


CorsairRM1000LabelRedBlack2.png 21k .png file


----------



## Wrathier

I kind of already printed my own on photo paper and I will also print the first one you added on photo paper. Out from what I think looks the best for the build - I will decide









But thank you.


----------



## PacificNic

You still around dude, I could use a sticker or two!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PacificNic*
> 
> You still around dude, I could use a sticker or two!


Which psu and witch colours?


----------



## PacificNic

AX760 with a color scheme matching the Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H. I would also appreciate if the sticker could be 1 cm wider on both ends, if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PacificNic*
> 
> AX760 with a color scheme matching the Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H. I would also appreciate if the sticker could be 1 cm wider on both ends, if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


Wouldn't something like this be what you need?


----------



## PacificNic

The blue is a tad lighter (see pic above) of MoBo, I can take out the (i) myself

Thanks!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PacificNic*
> 
> The blue is a tad lighter (see pic above) of MoBo, I can take out the (i) myself
> 
> Thanks!


I can really only help you with the color of the bar as I do not have the original file. I guess this was more the color you wanted:



Something like this?


----------



## PacificNic

I can just remove the i and color match the hole to the surrounding dark background. The blue letters weren't changed but I can just match that color to what's on the right. Thanks!


----------



## Wrathier

Or perhaps this one?


----------



## PacificNic

That works, thanks a lot, man!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PacificNic*
> 
> That works, thanks a lot, man!


Glad I could help


----------



## wrath04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrathier*
> 
> Glad I could help


Good job Helping him out Mate! +1 Rep


----------



## wrath04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> Good job Helping him out Mate! +1 Rep


BTW, Nice Level 10 GT Rig you have there!


----------



## Wrathier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> BTW, Nice Level 10 GT Rig you have there!


Thanks a lot mate









I am currently on the way to build a Fractal Design ARC XL rig with the same hardware, but with some minor adjustments.









It will be in my signature when it is done in a few weeks hopefully


----------



## xxJuiceboxx1

Could you make a AX 750 with the same colour scheme used in the AX 850 blue/white. So basically this http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1010794/ but change the 850 to a 750. PLEASE???


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Impreza22b*
> 
> I'm after a Seasonic Platinum sticker, can you oblige ?
> 
> The model i have is a Seasonic 760W Platinum.
> 
> Basically the same style as this


This please.


----------



## bingaling88

Have inboxed u jammo. Im after a sky blue ax750 label







cheers guys


----------



## Jucosky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojob2*
> 
> Hi, I've been lurking in the forums for a really long time. Seeing your work made the push to register.. =)
> 
> Anyway, I think I have the same PSU as you an OCZ Z Series 1000W Gold.
> 
> [EDIT:] I made a mistake I'm using a OCZ ZX 1000W Gold PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask you help in making something in Black-Silver-White theme. Even you current design rocks! =)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Hello, if you have the time, you you make one for the side of my OCZ power supply, but in the Asus blue? If you need the measurements, Ill post them tomorrow when I get to my rig
> Thanks, its really great you're doing this for the community


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Ohhh! Power supply stickers since my OCZ does not have any stickers at all.... I shall think about this. XD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jucosky*
> 
> Anyone?


Hi! Please, can anyone start making OCZ stickers!? We'll be very proud!

Thanks!


----------



## misiek08

Hi,

Recently, i wanted to change color of my sticker on OCZ ZT 650W , so when i haven't found anything in web i did "homemade" version, so if someone wants them, here it is:


(I can change colors etc.)

I know that is rather low-quality work, but it's enough for me









P.S. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## wrath04

Really, it Look's Great Bud IMO


----------



## applesnk

can someone tell me the font you are using in photoshop for corsair psu's?
i want to make my rm750 black n' red!

thank you


----------



## wrath04

I wish I could tell you mate... I cheated and copy&pasted mine from a Template located in this thread and had it made from that.

I just got done with another PSU for my upcoming Orange themed Build:





















Thanks for looking


----------



## ProbablySteve

Can you do a RM850 and a AX860 in SP120 blue?


----------



## ProbablySteve

scratch the RM, just do the AX860 please!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Ok i think I am up to date now... Also to the people i missed i need the dimensions of the stickers you requested please, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all for now folk until i get more requests... Consider this thread open for business again.


Can someone change the green color to red for me? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Can someone change the green color to red for me? I would really appreciate it.


Here. Use the download link for full quality.









seasonic_x_series_white_red_by_twerk.jpg 268k .jpg file


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Here. Use the download link for full quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seasonic_x_series_white_red_by_twerk.jpg 268k .jpg file


OMG! Thank you so much! What I want to do is make a sticker out of it but with the white part being clear. Do you happen to know what type of place can do that for me?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> OMG! Thank you so much! What I want to do is make a sticker out of it but with the white part being clear. Do you happen to know what type of place can do that for me?


You may just be able to print on clear acetate with a normal printer. Just make sure it's the correct film, with a sticky substrate that allows the inkjet ink to bind to it otherwise it will just rub off.

I'm not sure where to buy such material though.


----------



## soupymeatballs

If you are still here I could use a RM1000 https://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-rm1000 in red and black instead of yellow and black.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soupymeatballs*
> 
> If you are still here I could use a RM1000 https://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-rm1000 in red and black instead of yellow and black.


Boop! Again, use the download link for full quality as the inbuilt picture viewer murders the quality.

This is a custom one, slightly different from the original.

RM1000_RedBlack.jpg 116k .jpg file




Here is the original one with different colours.

RM1000_RedBlack.jpg 152k .jpg file


----------



## soupymeatballs

WoW thanks sooooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbreslin

I'm looking for the 3 ax1500i stickers, preferably in psd so that I can change the color myself (trying to get a particular shade of grey.) I've searched but don't see sticker dimensions anywhere, if anyone has this psu and could measure the stickers that would be extremely helpful, otherwise I will do it when I get the psu in a couple weeks. Just throwing it out there early just in case.


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Ok i think I am up to date now... Also to the people i missed i need the dimensions of the stickers you requested please, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all for now folk until i get more requests... Consider this thread open for business again.


How can i go about getting a few of these decals for my psu ?


----------



## Supernovae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> How can i go about getting a few of these decals for my psu ?


Could you do this sticker for the HX1000i and RM1000, please?

/ignore the RM1000. I found one


----------



## Ragsters

I got these stickers professionally made. Obviously I have more than I need. PM me if you are interested. Works great when first using a vinyl wrap on the PSU. Look at my sig rig for example of application.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I got these stickers professionally made. Obviously I have more than I need. PM me if you are interested. Works great when first using a vinyl wrap on the PSU. Look at my sig rig for example of application.


That looks super clean and professional, well done!

If I could make a request, can anyone help me out with just a black/white monochrome render of the RM650?

(gold turned into white would be perfect)


----------



## dyrdevil

I would LOVE a set of blue AX860i stickers. The blue would preferably match the corsair Vengeance blue RAM, or I suppose a bit darker. Would it be possible to replicate the silver color on the AX labels? I haven't seen it on too many of the images posted here, so I'm not sure. Thank you in advance if this receives notice!


----------



## brandon6199

Can anyone please create a .psd for the HX850i so I can have it printed? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## craige

I need sticker for HX850i as well in Red... (Multiple red hue option will be great, but want to match color with Corsair AF140 fan and Vengeance ram)


----------



## lef1337

i would like one red for corsair rm 750 if anyone can make

nvm found these

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2143662/a/1231237/custom-corsair-psu-labels/sort/display_order/


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> 
> 
> Done!


I'm looking for this in a 520 watt instead, same color/style... also, is it possible to do a brushed finish on white? I'm just curious what it'd look like.
Thanks man!


----------



## techmattr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> I wish I could tell you mate... I cheated and copy&pasted mine from a Template located in this thread and had it made from that.
> 
> I just got done with another PSU for my upcoming Orange themed Build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Where do you get the carbon fiber sticker for the PSU case?


----------



## wrath04

I got the Green and Orange Stickers from modDIY.com http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Stickers/, and the Red colored Fiber sticker off of EBay.


----------



## techmattr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> I got the Green and Orange Stickers from modDIY.com http://www.moddiy.com/categories/Stickers/, and the Red colored Fiber sticker off of EBay.


Thanks!


----------



## techmattr

Here's my AX760i / Sabertooth / 760T build. I've just started the build. I could do a better job rounding the corners of the sticker.... not sure how to accomplish that. This is the best I could do after burning through 5 or 6 stickers. I also attached a few other designs I considered. The ones I had saved at least.


----------



## techmattr

Finally got a punch so I can round the corner properly.


----------



## wrath04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techmattr*
> 
> Finally got a punch so I can round the corner properly.


Those Stickers look Tight bo! Nice work!


----------



## techmattr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> Those Stickers look Tight bo! Nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## guitarhero23

I don't need it made for me but does anyone have any Photoshop or Illustrator files for EVGA ones? Specifically the SuperNOVA 850 G2


----------



## burgoyne

I'm looking for an orange copy of the Corsair RM1000 PSU decal. Can anyone help me out? Thanks so much!


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgoyne*
> 
> I'm looking for an orange copy of the Corsair RM1000 PSU decal. Can anyone help me out? Thanks so much!


I thought it was already in orange?


----------



## Swiften

Hey All,

Was hoping to get a RED Corsair RM 850 Logo? Not sure if this thread is still alive with those who are able to create such awesome logos, but i would be very appreciative!









Thanks in advance, you guys are awesome!

http://corsair.com/media/catalog/product/r/m/rm850_sideview_a.png

Nothing too fancy, just replace the gold with red.

Thank you so much!!

EDIT: I'm a fool; http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2148083/a/1231237/custom-corsair-psu-labels/sort/display_order/


----------



## burgoyne

It's like a mustardy-yellow. Just trying to get it orange to match the rest of my build.


----------



## Arkahnos

I've searched this thread and I couldn't find anything on the back switch label. Its visible on HX,RM and AX models. I'm looking for a HX750i labels for both back and sides basically mirroring the red colors of AX series but with the HXi model. I'm horribly O.C.D. LOL.


----------



## shizles

Looking for an AX1200i Sticker in green. Or any colour im sure i can manage to change it.
It may have already been created if so can i get a link? also the corners of the AX1200i sticker are curved is there a way to do this?

Many thanks, Great work.

//Shizles


----------



## dillybacon

Arkahnos,

I'm super OCD about stuff like this too and actually made the back switch label today. Only thing is you might need a different size for the hx series...I used the template I made for my ax760i...so if the hx happens to be the same they will fit...but based on the pictures, it looks like they might need to be adjusted...also if you would rather have a pdf that you can just print a page with things sized perfectly let me know. if you measure the sticker space i'll adjust it and send you a revised version but see if this works for you. I hand drew the type and it should be a close to perfect match to the corsair font-

**edit** this is my first post so i'm not sure how they process these image links...but it may degrade the quality so here are the 2 label sheets i posted as links for a full quality download...

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/eQzbO6tGOgh0wZyH-McK7F7OICl2FrhueGgznM7Aqe2A=w1991-h831-no

http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_s5jtBtaOdc/VYOoFo8GOXI/AAAAAAAArKQ/fMktjfLV73o/w1991-h831-no/ax760i.jpg

**



shizles,

I can make the labels for you if you still need them. Mine have the curved corners

I'm working on a build and came across this thread while thinking about making some themed power supply stickers. I'm using a corsair ax760i and my build theme is grayscale. this was my first test just to see how the label would come out and I think it turned out pretty well. Might test out a few other options. My stickers / pics are below. If anyone needs anything made let me know, I should be able to make most requests work.







instagram: @dillybacon


----------



## OverNooby

hey guys i created this gs700 label









feel free to share and enjoy ^^


also


----------



## shizles

Quote:


> shizles,
> 
> I can make the labels for you if you still need them. Mine have the curved corners
> 
> I'm working on a build and came across this thread while thinking about making some themed power supply stickers. I'm using a corsair ax760i and my build theme is grayscale. this was my first test just to see how the label would come out and I think it turned out pretty well. Might test out a few other options. My stickers / pics are below. If anyone needs anything made let me know, I should be able to make most requests work.


If you could dude that would be amazing I needed a Lime green colour or even if you can get the dimensions correct I am sure I can edit the colours, That custom PSU looks great too! I really like the look of the build.

Here is the UV coolant I am using: *http://kaszpir.hlds.pl/hardware/water.cooling/stage.5/ek.coolant.uv.lime.a.bit.stirred.jpg*

//Shizles


----------



## TMatzelle60

how do you make these into stickers? what do you use?


----------



## Dimps Maldoon

All you need is a Silhouette Cameo vinyl cutter and print it out, that's how it's done, well that and design knowledge to use the software/illustrator.


----------



## wholeeo

Can someone edit the HX1000i sticker for me. Would love to change the nasty blue to a dark grey or similar. Something which is easy to match, unlike this nasty blue.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I need to do the logos on my RM850 in Red & White but might hold off and do the v850 logos instead. .


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I don't need it made for me but does anyone have any Photoshop or Illustrator files for EVGA ones? Specifically the SuperNOVA 850 G2


Same(ish) here. EVGA G2 1300W would be very much appreciated. I invasive I could have it printed locally, but want the sticker to better match the black/white theme


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Same(ish) here. EVGA G2 1300W would be very much appreciated. I invasive I could have it printed locally, but want the sticker to better match the black/white theme


Made this for mine:



So I adjusted it and made this one for you.



Let me know if you need it in reverse colors (mostly black with white letters)
Attached it in .PDF format

EVGAG21300BlackWhite.pdf 640k .pdf file


----------



## emsj86

Feel stupid asking but how exactly do I take the picture and get it to a sticker form. Do I just print on a picture paper and glue or is there a type of orinting paper that has a sticker.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Feel stupid asking but how exactly do I take the picture and get it to a sticker form. Do I just print on a picture paper and glue or is there a type of orinting paper that has a sticker.


Any way youd like. You can do both. Although pring and gluing wont require you to go buy sticker paper


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Made this for mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I adjusted it and made this one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need it in reverse colors (mostly black with white letters)
> Attached it in .PDF format
> 
> EVGAG21300BlackWhite.pdf 640k .pdf file


Thanks so much guitarhero23!







+rep


----------



## adamb2015

Hi there, can anyone help me, I'm looking for stickers for a cx750m in red, or can anyone help me with a template and the dimensions, and the same for the psu info sticker. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## shizles

Did a corsair AX1200i Sticker in green for anyone that likes


----------



## wrath04

I Like it! Great job


----------



## Chitown3

Any chance in making the evga black/white in 750w. Thanks!


----------



## CalamityCascade

Hello! Can anyone make me a corsair rm650, except make the mustard yellow color white, just like the rest of the color? Thanks in advance


----------



## DarthBaggins

Didn't see if there was one for the RM850 either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalamityCascade*
> 
> Hello! Can anyone make me a corsair rm650, except make the mustard yellow color white, just like the rest of the color? Thanks in advance


----------



## Chitown3

So I figured I'd give it a shot. Here ya go. Enjoy!



Thanks @guitarhero23 for the template

750_g2.pdf 287k .pdf file


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chitown3*
> 
> So I figured I'd give it a shot. Here ya go. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @guitarhero23 for the template
> 
> 750_g2.pdf 287k .pdf file


----------



## emsj86

I know you guys do it yourself but I do t have a vinyal printer or a good printer for that matter. Is there anyone who provides the service of printing and shipping out psu stickers, hdd, ssd stickers. Obviously for money ?


----------



## Chitown3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I know you guys do it yourself but I do t have a vinyal printer or a good printer for that matter. Is there anyone who provides the service of printing and shipping out psu stickers, hdd, ssd stickers. Obviously for money ?


I am actually talking to a guy right now on ebay that does custom stickers for pc mods. How much would you charge for something like this?


----------



## emsj86

I was asking for myself. Meaning I'm looking to find someone to pay to do this for me. You mind linking or pm me the ensure that is doing this


----------



## Chitown3

Oh my bad. I read your post and thought that you said "do" instead of "don't". I will pm you his info


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> *Also notice to the thread i will be on hiatus until maybe the beginning of april. It's coursework hand in time and i have also been training for a climbing competition for uni too so i have been super busy and what not. If someone wants to fill in some requests for me while i am gone i will provide a zip of the templates to that person ( note they may be a little messy in the PSD's (I have a good memory of all of my documents and can work this way) so i apologize for that) PM me if you want to help. Thanks.*
> 
> Banner By Lutro0
> *
> Please keep all requests to the thread. Thanks!*
> 
> Welcome to the Custom PSU and Misc sticker design thread, Your one stop shop for custom PSU and Misc labels/stickers.
> 
> I will make stickers in any colours you want and even incorporate custom designs with pictures and such, I will also do any PSU sticker you want doing, however i cannot do really small fonts on existing stickers unless i have a really high quality picture. (this applies to PSU Information labels and such labels, However i will make labels that will cover these labels and look nicer). I will also create and modify any stickers for PC use if i have a set idea of what you want.
> 
> *Things you need to include in your request are:
> *
> 
> A picture of the sticker.
> Measurements of the sticker in Centimeters.
> Any pictures or materials you want incorporated into the design.
> The colour scheme of the sticker preferable with some swabs of colour that i can use for perfect match toyour build.
> 
> I will try to get through as many of these as i can however i sometimes get busy so they may take a little time to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So without further adew Lets get the requesting going.
> 
> *THIS IS FOR IMAGE FILES ONLY SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION!*
> 
> Please Check the spoiler below for any Images you may want to use before making your request. You can also link these as a reference of anything you want in the image.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Already Created Images.


Amazing work







how about a RM650 in Black/white/red ?


----------



## G00BY

Decided to make my own using one on this thread as a 'template'.

Simply simple, will go with my white and black build. (not got this printed yet...) Thought I'd share in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## TheDukeofNY007

Anybody still making these psu labels? Looking for a set in the white (like the post right before my reply) in 850i. I'm willing to pay. Please let me know as i am looking around the Internet for this service. Thanks


----------



## G00BY

Yeah, here you go, only 5 minutes of my time if that.


----------



## TheDukeofNY007

Very nice. I'm looking to have these made... Do you do service or know where i can get them printed?


----------



## G00BY

Ive not done this myself, but if I was going todo so it'd be this way:

Personally, Id go with sticky sided paper you can print on a normal A4 sheet, and with that also put a Clear Matt Transparent Self Adhesive Vinyl Laminate sheet over the top, cut them out an slap em' on the side of your PSU. the plastic laminate makes them look a bit more high quality too.

The only other alternative id think is to order it online, but its a bit risky considering you can see what its going to turn out like until you wait however many days/weeks for it to arrive.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Uselesstool

Would love it if someone could make me this but for the AX860. Great thread, thank you all!

To match the one at the top of this page, the Black/White version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G00BY*
> 
> Yeah, here you go, only 5 minutes of my time if that.


----------



## Krazee

What font is used on the Corsair power supplies? Does anyone know?


----------



## StreekG

What is the typical dimensions of ATX PSU Stickers. I want to get a custom sticker made up for a high end PSU and make it look like a low end PSU


----------



## therealmckellar

Is anyone still making these? I'm looking for EVGA 850 G2 in neon purple or neon green.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IKDETOC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_LRaaAbTNCP3D9


----------



## Testing12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealmckellar*
> 
> Is anyone still making these?


It could be that since more cases are sporting basements (power supply shrouds) these days, modding the power supply isn't as needed as it used to be.
This is better for me as it provides an area for hiding extra cable clutter, mechanical HD's, and even an internal usb hub.

That said, I do enjoy viewing the creative work on display here and wish some Photoshop aficionados were still participating.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testing12*
> 
> That said, I do enjoy viewing the creative work on display here and wish some Photoshop aficionados were still participating.


+1


----------

